# EQ info



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

OK guys. Some of you know I'm on my first real cycle. Test C 16 weeks. Kick started the cycle with tbol 80mg/day for the first 6 weeks. Will finish with Var 8 weeks at 50mg/day.

So I have firstcycleitis as many people get their first cycle. "Oh I want to throw this in my cycle  now." 
Well I'm trying my hardest not to do that lol. So I'm putting together the plan for my second cycle. I want to stay away from the Nors for as long as I can being that I'm still young, and have to worry about recovery. I'm considering EQ. I plan to bulk and maintain, bulk and maintain till I feel I am ready to compete and EQ just sounds like a good choice from what I've read. I'm also interested in the collagen benefits it offers.

So, who's used it and how did you like it? What were the sides you had (good and bad), etc...

Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2014)

are u sure u dont want advice from guys who never used it before?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2014)

jokin frank hahaha help this brother out..you will find not many eq fans


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

Haha when I saw you commented on the thread I KNEW you were gonna say something about that LOL

Why might I not find many fans? So far the most complication I've heard of is having to drain/donate blood so often.


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

I would advise you to run bold cyp instead. Brah.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I would advise you to run bold cyp instead. Brah.



Wtf is bold cyp. ..and what's it all about? Side effects and what not to watch for?


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Wtf is bold cyp. ..and what's it all about? Side effects and what not to watch for?



Go do more ****ing research!


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

It's boldenone cyp. It kicks in faster than eq.


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

Eq is boldenone eyclatsomeshitlikethat. Thats the longer ester.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

Well what were your sides like? BP? Cholesterol problems? Did you donate blood often?  I've seen that bold cyp has some wicked pip...truth behind that?


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

Im getting no side effects so far.  My bp is perfect right now and still was when I was on test tren bold. However, my diet is different from most peeps. I eat alot of greens, whole eggs, and other healthy shit to help maintain a healthy bp, liver values and cholesterol. Alot of people just start stacking drugs on top of drugs to lower their bp or there issues. So that's me. Im loving it.


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

Oh and I donate blood before a cycle every time.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Im getting no side effects so far.  My bp is perfect right now and still was when I was on test tren bold. However, my diet is different from most peeps. I eat alot of greens, whole eggs, and other healthy shit to help maintain a healthy bp, liver values and cholesterol. Alot of people just start stacking drugs on top of drugs to lower their bp or there issues. So that's me. Im loving it.



Aren't you the Apple cider vinegar guy? Lol

also bold cyp is pinned like test cyp correct? Mon morning and Thurs night?  Or are you just pinning EOD?


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

Yeah 2x a week if fine. I am the ACV guy or you could just call me proof.


----------



## mistah187 (May 3, 2014)

I ran some eq on my last run.  I didn't get the spike in appetite like some do. I ran it at 600 for 16 weeks and want impressed. But everyone reacts differently to different compounds. If you run it Def donate blood and take some daily aspirin .


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Yeah 2x a week if fine. I am the ACV guy or you could just call me proof.



Lol k thanks for the info.

Anyone else on eq/bold cyp?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> I ran some eq on my last run.  I didn't get the spike in appetite like some do. I ran it at 600 for 16 weeks and want impressed. But everyone reacts differently to different compounds. If you run it Def donate blood and take some daily aspirin .


Side effects? Complications?
did you get bloods while on?


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

Aspirin. ... lol no jk. But yeah fronk my appetite is CRAZY! I CANT DO ANYTHING ELSE BEFORE I EAT. Last night I suppose to just eat chicken and broccoli but I went back to the kitchen to cook a omelet. Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Hardpr (May 3, 2014)

equipoise used right in my opinion is a very nice addition to a mild cycle. IE Test,EQ.  only. thats my opinion. eq  imo should be run for at least 12 weeks. some say longer. i see results at about 8 weeks personally. i only run 400mg when i do run eq. some of the sides you may exp are a rise in RBC i have seen this im my cycle. i used a baby aspirin daily and i donated blood to combat this. also some say anxiety i however never had an issue with it. good luck with your cycle.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Aspirin. ... lol no jk. But yeah fronk my appetite is CRAZY! I CANT DO ANYTHING ELSE BEFORE I EAT. Last night I suppose to just eat chicken and broccoli but I went back to the kitchen to cook a omelet. Ahhhhhhhhh!



I already have that problem lol


----------



## mistah187 (May 3, 2014)

Yeah I got bloods. All was good rbc was high. I was taking blood pressure sups. But blood pressure is always a concern for me. No bad sides I just didn't really see our feel any difference. But like I said try it.  You might react completely different. 

I'll see if I can find my bloods from them.  I don't think I have them but I'll look


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

Hardpr said:


> equipoise used right in my opinion is a very nice addition to a mild cycle. IE Test,EQ.  only. thats my opinion. eq  imo should be run for at least 12 weeks. some say longer. i see results at about 8 weeks personally. i only run 400mg when i do run eq. some of the sides you may exp are a rise in RBC i have seen this im my cycle. i used a baby aspirin daily and i donated blood to combat this. also some say anxiety i however never had an issue with it. good luck with your cycle.



Thanks for sharing your experience. Any reason behind the small dose? I've been told to run at least 600/week.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Yeah I got bloods. All was good rbc was high. I was taking blood pressure sups. But blood pressure is always a concern for me. No bad sides I just didn't really see our feel any difference. But like I said try it.  You might react completely different.
> 
> I'll see if I can find my bloods from them.  I don't think I have them but I'll look



If you find them definitely post Em up.
We're you taking the bp mess before starting the cycle or because EQ raised your bp?


----------



## Seeker (May 3, 2014)

I use to run EQ a lot years ago. EQ with test or Sustanon   for months.  I had a 250 ml bottle that never ended lol. Anywho I enjoyed it, gains were solid and I can't remember any bothersome side effects. Run that with some test and anadrol and you got a nice recipe for so e gains.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2014)

Are we talking about cycle 2 or adding this in now? For now you should stick to your plan.

For cycle two, test and bold is a good one. That was my second cycle I think. The shorter cyp ester (eq is boldenone undec) by all accounts is more potent. I ever used EQ only bold cyp and it was fantastic. 

Sides for me were... uh... well none. i had no sides. At 450 per week I got swole, had amazing endurance in training, a good appetite and stayed fairly lean.  Put on great size too.  

If you go for bold cyp, don't buy any that is over 150mg because it will likely crash. Its a cranky hormone like that.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I use to run EQ a lot years ago. EQ with test or Sustanon   for months.  I had a 250 ml bottle that never ended lol. Anywho I enjoyed it, gains were solid and I can't remember any bothersome side effects. Run that with some test and anadrol and you got a nice recipe for so e gains.



I'll stay away from drol for now. Don't feel ready for that shit lol

250mL bottle?  Damn...jealous


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 3, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So, who's used it and how did you like it? What were the sides you had (good and bad), etc...
> 
> Thanks



Ive never used either so obviously my info on the subject is completely irrelevant and useless. Sorry Frank, I'm an idiot


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are we talking about cycle 2 or adding this in now? For now you should stick to your plan.
> 
> For cycle two, test and bold is a good one. That was my second cycle I think. The shorter cyp ester (eq is boldenone undec) by all accounts is more potent. I ever used EQ only bold cyp and it was fantastic.
> 
> ...



No not to throw in this cycle. It's tempting but no. SO tempting lol

And you received zero sides? No BP or cholesterol problems? That's my main concern. Heart related issues...well that's my main concern with all AAS. Those are the 2 sides I def want to keep under control.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 3, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ive never used either so obviously my info on the subject is completely irrelevant and useless. Sorry Frank, I'm an idiot



Lol smartass


----------



## TheLupinator (May 3, 2014)

EQ @ 500 / week for 10 weeks - No sides - slow muscle builder - I didn't notice much in 10 weeks except for increased endurance. I originally planned on running longer, next time will be for at least 20 weeks


----------



## Hardpr (May 3, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Any reason behind the small dose? I've been told to run at least 600/week.



im a firm believer in less is more. seriously ive done real well on low dose cycles. im not a competitive bber.


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 4, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> OK guys. Some of you know I'm on my first real cycle. Test C 16 weeks. Kick started the cycle with tbol 80mg/day for the first 6 weeks. Will finish with Var 8 weeks at 50mg/day.
> 
> So I have firstcycleitis as many people get their first cycle. "Oh I want to throw this in my cycle  now."
> Well I'm trying my hardest not to do that lol. So I'm putting together the plan for my second cycle. I want to stay away from the Nors for as long as I can being that I'm still young, and have to worry about recovery. I'm considering EQ. I plan to bulk and maintain, bulk and maintain till I feel I am ready to compete and EQ just sounds like a good choice from what I've read. I'm also interested in the collagen benefits it offers.
> ...



I had the exact same concerns as yours regarding 16-nors (and I actually still have them and haven't run any of them yet) and therefore ran Test+Eq for my second cycle.

I advocate low doses and did Test@500 Eq@400 for 16wks. Back then, some members from a board I'm lurking in recommended to up the Eq to 600/w, I kept my dose @400 but wish I had listened to them, 400 is indeed quite low for Eq, at least for me, results wise.

I was planning on a recomp more than a bulking cycle. Regarding the usual Eq sides, this was how I felt:

- anxiety: I didn't feel anxious at all, nothing to say about this
- appetite: did nothing in term of raised hunger, or at least not substantially enough for me to notice it
- RBC count: I felt it big time, around week 5-6 my cardio started to improve dramatically, I generally suck at cardio but I could run 1H+ at a fairly high intensity without getting short breathed. Note that althgough it is cool to have such easy cardio sessions it is not healthy and that you should monitor your RBC count and donate blood if necessary, which will more than likely happens.

I've been somehow disappointed by Eq. My diet and training were lined up, so I guess that wether I didn't take enough of it and/or I was expecting too much from it. If I were to re-do this cycle I would up the dose at 600/w and target a lean bulk rather than a recomp. I did recomp but not as dramatically as I would expect from a cycle, the results were above natty of course but not worth it IMO.


----------



## Joliver (May 4, 2014)

I am late to the EQ party.  Bold cypionate and undecylenate will have the same activity in the body with when comparable hormonal levels are achieved.  I like regular ole EQ because you can bang 600mgs in 2mls once per week and be done with it. 

EQ gets a bad rep considering how effective it is...IMO.  Deca and EQ are constantly being compared because Dan Duchaine tossed out the comparison once.  Deca and EQ shouldn't really be compared to each other.  I see a lot of Deca or Eq type questions like people are having to choose which twin to bang.  They are both mild anabolics with a low androgenic rating.  Now, admittedly, you probably don't want two of those types of drugs in your cycle, so i understnd the basic point of the question.

Pros of EQ over deca would be that it has a higher rate of collagen synthesis, and no progestinic activity (so PCTs are easier for most, in my opinion).   Dont get me wrong, I like deca.  I take deca...but i am a B&C guy.  My last blast was so strong that it murdered my appetite.  I was missing the EQ.  Cons of EQ vs deca would be that deca is safer from a cardio marker stand point.  

EQ is good for increased appetite, and increased endurance.  It provides good lean gains and great vascularity (for you BBers). It's a slow quality builder.  The flip-side of the endurance coin is the blood profile issues.  Your H&H and RBCs will skyrocket.  It is a dangerous problem.  I draw my own blood monthly because I dont want my arm veins scarred until i look like a heroin addict from the RC needles.  The blood profile issues are not a problem for me because of this.  I find that drawing 80-100mls per month keeps me out of trouble on a lower dose of 300mgs per week.  And NO, an aspirin won't save you.  Still a good idea for most AAS users to take baby aspirin though.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I'm gonna throw either ole eq or bold cyp in the next cycle. Sounds about what I'm looking for.

Joli, what size needle do you drain with?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I'm gonna throw either ole eq or bold cyp in the next cycle. Sounds about what I'm looking for.
> 
> Joli, what size needle do you drain with?



I bet u change your mind..second cycle everyone looks to go bigger harder..I loved deca dbol as a second cycle..I didnt have a hard time with recovery at all..dont fear the nor...embrace it!


----------



## Joliver (May 4, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I'm gonna throw either ole eq or bold cyp in the next cycle. Sounds about what I'm looking for.
> 
> Joli, what size needle do you drain with?



I drain with a 23g.  I was going to put the process of draining in a thread, but i dont think enough people would do it and/or people will probably end up killing themselves.  If you want to know what I do, let me know.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 4, 2014)

joliver said:


> I drain with a 23g.  I was going to put the process of draining in a thread, but i dont think enough people would do it and/or people will probably end up killing themselves.  If you want to know what I do, let me know.



**** it share it here lol. Whenever you have time post it up bro!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I bet u change your mind..second cycle everyone looks to go bigger harder..I loved deca dbol as a second cycle..I didnt have a hard time with recovery at all..dont fear the nor...embrace it!



No nors for now. Maybe 3rd time but eq sounds like a good choice for me.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

joliver said:


> I drain with a 23g.  I was going to put the process of draining in a thread, but i dont think enough people would do it and/or people will probably end up killing themselves.  If you want to know what I do, let me know.



Id love to know that info Joli.


----------



## palmerz (May 5, 2014)

id like to know aswell!!!
its hard to donate blood when you hit the bong from time to time you know


----------



## palmerz (May 5, 2014)

also I heard that eq sheds hair? is this true?


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2014)

I have never had an issue with hair loss.  Some say that the reduction of EQ leads to a minute amount of dihydroboldenone, and that can aggravate hair loss in sensitive individuals.   

I posted my draining process here:  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12512-Joli-s-therapeutic-phlebotomy


----------

